# Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?



## Marvin-2908 (26. Juli 2010)

hallo karpfenfreunde!
Ich hätte da mal eine kleine frage an euch und zwar.
Ich hatte in letzter zeit sehr viel fehlbisse. Der anschlag ging fast imemr ins leer ,aber der boilie war weg.
Da ich noch ncith sehr lange auf karpfen fische und mich auch leider noch nicht so auskenne vermute ich,dass es am abstand zwischen haken und boilie gelegen hat. Er betrug über 2cm. Nun habe ich neue vorfächer gebunden mit anderen längen und und anderen hakengrößen. Ich fische 20mm boilie und jetzt mit 2er haken( haken fallen extem klein aus,er wie 6 ).

Das bild findet ihr auf meiner hompage ganz unten!

http://www20.jimdo.com/app/sbe01f4f51e7819ab/p452cdc246d341a2f/


vielen dank!
Mfg


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

man muss sich auf diesem link einloggen !
mein Abstand beträgt immer 0.5 - 1 cm mehr nicht der Anschlag sitzt bei mir eigentlich immer. Der Haken ist eigentlich völlig in ordnung solange er spitz und scharf ist um sicher im Karpfenmaul greifen zu können.

MfG


----------



## Marvin-2908 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

so,hier ist ein neuer link:

http://www20.jimdo.com/app/sbe01f4f51e7819ab/p452cdc246d341a2f/


----------



## Jens0883 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

So noch mal der Link:
http://www20.jimdo.com/app/sbe01f4f5...cdc246d341a2f/


----------



## kingofhecht (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

ich kann immer noch keine bilder sehen.:q

mfg


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

funktioniert beides bei mir nicht..


----------



## Marvin-2908 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Warum habe ich es nicht gleich so gemacht.........=)


----------



## MeeSha (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Kann ich nur bestätigen, kein Bild zu finden. 
Könntest das Bild einfach in deinem Profil in ein Album setzen, dann können wir das auch sehen.
Zu dem Abstand, der Beträgt bei mir eigentlich nie mehr als 1 cm, eher weniger.

*edit* Ok hab das Bild jetzt gesehen und würde sagen, dass das eindeutig zuviel Abstand ist, da könntest du ja 1,5-2 boilies draufpacken (kann man auch, mit 2 Geschmacksrichtungen z.B.)


----------



## Eruzione (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

servus,

kommt drauf an wo du fisch´st...aber ich denke generell könnte es bissl mehr sein ... iss wohl dann auch ne gewissensfrage ... ich fische so um die 9- 14mm, je nach rig... 

mfg denny


----------



## Fischerman95 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Ja sieht gut aus !
Habe immer genau den selben Abstand .

Lg


----------



## Marvin-2908 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

das sind meine ertsen selbstgebundenen vorfächer=)


----------



## Eruzione (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

servus, 

hast du das selbst gebunden...sieht irgendwie bissl seltsam aus - oder liegt das cam?!

mfg denny


----------



## Eruzione (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

servus,

und manchmal ist ne frage in ner sekunde schon beantwortet...
mfg denny


----------



## Nitro (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

was soll der untere Schlauch da? Mach den mal ab.
Übrigens sieht dein Rig besser aus als deine Tastatur.


----------



## Carras (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Abstand bei der Hakengröße und dem Boilieduchmesser passt schon.
Versetz aber das kleine Schläuchchen im Hakenbogen, zurück auf den Hakenschenkel. Nicht da vorne in der Mitte lassen.


----------



## Syntac (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Carras schrieb:


> Abstand bei der Hakengröße und dem Boilieduchmesser passt schon.
> Versetz aber das kleine Schläuchchen im Hakenbogen, zurück auf den Hakenschenkel. Nicht da vorne in der Mitte lassen.



was spricht dagegen? Ich habe z.B. nur so ein kleines Schlauchstück im Hakenbogen, auf dem Schenkel gar keins. 

Grüße


----------



## Carras (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Hi,

das hängt immer von Hakengröße und Boiliegröße ab.

Wenn der kleine Schlauch genau in der Mitte des Hakenbogens sitzt, dann hat das schlechtere Hakeigenschaften. Größerer Boilie und kleinerer Haken sind zudem die schlechtere Kombination. 
Der Köder wird von den Fischen eingesaugt. Dabei entsteht ein Sog. In diesem Sog werden Boilie und damit auch der Haken eingesaugt.
Genauso funktioniert es aber auch anders rum. Wenn der Fisch, den Boilie wieder ausspuckt ist das auch in einem art " Wasserschwall ". 
Da der Haken nun aber ganz exakt in der Mitte unterhalb Boilies sitzt, gleitet der Boilie im Fischmaul sauber heraus und der Haken kann nicht sonderlich gut fassen, weil er keinen Kontakt zum Fischmaul bekommt. Kontakt hat nur der Boilie, aber nicht der Haken, weil dieser evtl. "vom Boilie verdeckt wird".

Das ist nicht immer der Fall, aber es kann bei dieser Art der Boilieposition, weitaus häufiger passieren.


Setz den kleinen Schlauch, auf den Hakenschenkel und schon kann der Haken in einem größeren Radius greifen.


Grüßle


----------



## Marvin-2908 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

hallo!
Danke für die schnellen antworten. Ich werde das kleine stück schrumpfschlacuh noch ein kleinens stück naach hinten versetzen. Aber die hakengröße ist ok,oder?. Das soll angeblcih ein 2er haken sein!"

lg


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das hängt immer von Hakengröße und Boiliegröße ab.
> 
> ...




besser kann man es nicht erklären.
genauso ist es.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

also ist das nicht schlimm wenn die haken etwas von der schnur bzw. dem haar absteht?


----------



## Carras (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> also ist das nicht schlimm wenn die haken etwas von der schnur bzw. dem haar absteht?


 
Im Gegenteil

das KD Rig z.B. nutzt genau diesen Effekt aus.
Das Haar geht bei dem Rig, bereits nach 2-3 Windungen des  No Knots, aus diesem heraus. Der No Knot wird dann weiter gewickelt ohne daß das Haar darunter liegt.
Damit steht der Haken nachher wie eine Klaue ab. Der Hakeffekt dieses Rigs ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

hi
das ist jetzt mein neues haar!


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Hi,
der Schlauch sieht aus wie ein Silikonmaterial? Leider ist das Foto verschwommen, weil entweder dein Objektiv die nahe Distanz zum Objekt nicht verkraftet, oder du vergessen hast, den Autofocus zu betätigen...
Der Schlauch kann besser ein Schrumfschlauch sein, damit du ihn formen und naqch innen abwinkeln kannst. Oder du verwendest weiches Silikon und stichst mittels Stopfnadel das Vorfach durch die Schlauchwand, so dass das Vorfach im Winkel austritt (line aligner, wie früher).
So gerade - einfach nur als Verlängerung des Hakenschenkels - taugt er nicht viel und kann entfallen.

Außerdem noch: Je länger und weicher das Haar, desto eher neigt es im Wurf zu Verwicklungen. Daher probiere ich zunächst, ob ein relativ kurzes Haar funktioniert.


----------



## Matchfischer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das hängt immer von Hakengröße und Boiliegröße ab.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ganz logisch an und du hast das gut erklärt aber diese Kordatyp hat das mal ganz anders erklärt und meinte das das Schlauchstück so wie es der TE hat oder noch weiter zur Hakenspitze dazu führen würde das Gewicht auf die Hakenspitze drückt und so besser greift.

http://www.korda.co.uk/rigz/?id=9

Was ist denn nun richtig?


----------



## colognecarp (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Nach meiner Erfahrung hab ich mehr Fische ohne Line Agliner gehakt, das ist allerdings sehr spekulativ weil ich das nicht sicher beweisen könnte. Aber ich fahre sehr gut ohne den Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## beton0815 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> hallo karpfenfreunde!
> Ich hätte da mal eine kleine frage an euch und zwar.
> Ich hatte in letzter zeit sehr viel fehlbisse. Der anschlag ging fast imemr ins leer ,aber der boilie war weg.
> Da ich noch ncith sehr lange auf karpfen fische und mich auch leider noch nicht so auskenne vermute ich,dass es am abstand zwischen haken und boilie gelegen hat. Er betrug über 2cm. Nun habe ich neue vorfächer gebunden mit anderen längen und und anderen hakengrößen. Ich fische 20mm boilie und jetzt mit 2er haken( haken fallen extem klein aus,er wie 6 ).
> ...





......aber der Boili war weg,.........

Ich hatte in meinem Leben auch schon den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss. Aber bei mir sind die Boilies meist noch dran.
Passiert das öfter, das deine Boilies ab sind?
Versuch mal andere Boilistopper. Ich glaube du hast einige Krebse im Wasser die deine Murmeln lieben
Am Wochenende hab ich nen Boilie reingeworfen und einen Würfel rausgezogen #6


----------



## Knigge007 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Hi,

schau dir mal das Fox Video vom Advanced Bottom Bait Rig an, da wird ganz genau gezeigt wie man den Schrumpfschlauch richtig drauf zieht und nachher auch das Vorfachmaterial durch den Schrumpfschlauch durchfädelt, der Schlauch sollte nachher wie im Video leicht nach innen zeigen, weil dein Schrumpfschlauch bringt so wie er ist garnichts.

Ich mach auch wie in dem Video immer 2 kleine Schläuche aufn Hakenschenkel, dann bleibt der vordere Schlauch der ja ne Funktion hat (Carras hat ja schon alles dazu gesagt) besser in Position und verrutscht nicht immer wie es bei dir ja auch der Fall ist.

Vorallem beim werfen verrutscht der immer.


Hier das Video = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4_TRGoaVPE


----------



## dib (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

das aus dem grade geposteten youtube video kannst du auch getrost vergessen . 

du kannst auch einfach den " no knot " hakenknoten soweit wickeln das die wicklung kurz vor der biegung des hakens aufhört .
dann brauchst du garkeinen schlauch mehr .
du musst dabei nur pinibel darauf achten das du beim wickeln nicht mit der schnur an der hakenspitze entlangschrammst . das würde die tragkraft deiner vorfachschnur extrem verringern.
abstand vom haken zum boilie , und das denke ich wegen meiner 13 jährigen karpfenangelerfahrung ,sollte höchstens 5-7 mm betragen . 
ein zu langes vorfach bringt auch fiele vehlbisse die du absolut garnicht mitbekommst , 15 cm vorfachlänge vom haken bis zum festblei bringen eindeutig mehr vollruns auf dauer .
ohne nagelneuen , optimal scharfen haken bekommst du auch zu fiele fehlbisse . 
immer nach jedem fisch und nach jeder session , immer nur nagelneue haken verwenden. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hx4hB7ZPHQ&NR=1

da staunt der fachman und der leie wundert sich -


----------



## rado1 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Hier mal eine Site nach der ich meine ersten Rigs gebunden habe.
http://www.bigcatch-germany.de/LineAlignerRig.htm

Mfg RADO


----------



## Hias88 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Ich würde auch einfach den kleinen Schlauch weglassen wie auf dem zweiten Bildern von deinem neuen Rig, aber den Silikonschlauch würde ich noch etwas weiter Richtung Hakenbogen schieben, dann kann sich der boilie nicht so sehr bewegen beim Werfen, denn ich hatte damit mal Probleme, weil sich der Boilie beim Werfen um den Hakenbogen gedreht hat und dadurch ging jeder Anhieb ins Leere.


----------



## dib (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Hias88 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch einfach den kleinen Schlauch weglassen wie auf dem zweiten Bildern von deinem neuen Rig, aber den Silikonschlauch würde ich noch etwas weiter Richtung Hakenbogen schieben, dann kann sich der boilie nicht so sehr bewegen beim Werfen, denn ich hatte damit mal Probleme, weil sich der Boilie beim Werfen um den Hakenbogen gedreht hat und dadurch ging jeder Anhieb ins Leere.


 

ja genau so ist es ,absolut richtig .

aber meistens kommt das vertüddeln vom haar und dem haken durch vohrsichtige karpfen die mit dem köder spielen .

das spricht dann auch wieder für einen sehr kurzen abstand vom boilie zum haken . 
und das haar sollte dabei , vom öhr aus gesehen ,direckt beim anfang der ersten biegung des hakens fest fixiert sein .

so ein kleines stückchen schrumpfschlauch an dieser stelle kann sich auch verschieben wenn karpfen damit rumspielen .
deswegen wickle ich immer die " no knot " wicklung bis zu diesem punkt .


----------



## Carras (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Das hört sich ganz logisch an und du hast das gut erklärt aber diese Kordatyp hat das mal ganz anders erklärt und meinte das das Schlauchstück so wie es der TE hat oder noch weiter zur Hakenspitze dazu führen würde das Gewicht auf die Hakenspitze drückt und so besser greift.
> 
> http://www.korda.co.uk/rigz/?id=9
> 
> Was ist denn nun richtig?


 

Naja,...

Korda und Co. testen Ihre Rigs auch auf dem Handrücken!

Ich habs in meinem Post ja mit erwähnt, das hängt auch ganz stark, vom Verhältnis Köder- zu Hakengröße ab.

Anderer Seits, kann ich mir das net so ganz erklären was die verzapfen.

Wenn ich logisch überlege, dann hat der kl. Schlauch in der Mitte des Hakenbogens, eher einen negativen Einfluss auf das Drehverhalten.
Wichtig ist doch, daß die Hakenspize, wenn der Fisch den Köder aufnimmt, sich schnell nach unten, Richtung Unterlippe dreht.
So,... und wenn der Fisch den Boilie einsaugt, folgt der Haken kurz darauf hinterher (um die Haarlänge). Und wenn "Spannung" auf das Haar kommt, soll es den Haken richtig drehen.
Überleg mal. Wenn das kl. Schläuchchen in der Mitte sitzt, dann hast Du das Hauptgewicht des Haken auf der Hälfte des Hakenschenkels, nicht Richtung Hakenspitze. 
Verschiebst Du nun den Schlauch Richtung Hakenschenkel, dann wird das Gewichtsverhältnis von Hakenspitze zu Hakenschenkel, positiver Richtung Hakenspitze verändert. Die Hakenspitze wird "schwerer". Und was ist wichtig, daß sich der Haken schnellst möglich richtig dreht? Daß die Hakenspitze schwer genug ist. 
Nicht umsonst gibt es das so genannte Shot Rig, wo extra ein Bleischrot an der Hakenspitze sitzt.


----------



## Yoshi (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Carras schrieb:


> Naja,...
> 
> Korda und Co. testen Ihre Rigs auch auf dem Handrücken!
> 
> ...



Nun ja, die Jungs müssen ja auch ihre Schrumpfschläuche, Rig-Rings, Swivels, etc. an den mann bringen


----------



## Carras (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Jungs müssen ja auch ihre Schrumpfschläuche, Rig-Rings, Swivels, etc. an den mann bringen


 
Jo, da steckt sehr viel Wahrheit dahinter.


----------



## dib (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Carras schrieb:


> Naja,...
> 
> 
> Nicht umsonst gibt es das so genannte Shot Rig, wo extra ein Bleischrot an der Hakenspitze sitzt.


 

also deinen beitrag fand ich insgesamt gut und zutreffend .

aber eine paar fragen hab ich über diesen satz .

ich hab jetzt das erste mal was von diesem " shot rig " gehört . und da ich es noch nie gesehen habe ,frage ich mich, wie die hakenspitze richtig eindringen soll wenn da ein bleistück dransitzt .
ist das so konstruiert das es dann abfällt oder was ?

ich würd davon gerne mal ein foto sehen .

lg
----------
thomas


----------



## Matchfischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



Carras schrieb:


> Naja,...
> 
> Korda und Co. testen Ihre Rigs auch auf dem Handrücken!
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt das is ne gute Überlegung. Joa also das mit dem Handrücken passt wohl nich so ganz aber kann man das irgendwie anders testen. Ich ärger mich immer schwarz wenn das Haar oder so sich in der Hakenspitze verfangen hat und daher finde ich das mit dem Schlauch auch garnich schlecht. Benutze immer Schrumpfschlauch den ich nach vorne biege.
Das wichtigste isst wohl das man Vertrauen in seine Sachen und Vorgehensweise hat.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

hi
also:
Ich habe das stück scrumpschlauch weggelassen und siehe da, 2 karpfen. Ich konnte jeden biss verwerten!
Der eine graskarpfen hatte 9kg der andere 12.8kg.
Ich danke euch für die hilfe!


----------



## Matchfischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

Glückwunsch Mavin. Das sind ja tolle Fänge!


----------



## Carras (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*



dib schrieb:


> also deinen beitrag fand ich insgesamt gut und zutreffend .
> 
> aber eine paar fragen hab ich über diesen satz .
> 
> ...


 
Beim Shot Rig wird das Klemmblei an eine Schnur geklemmt, die um den Haken geschlungen ist.

Guckst Du hier im Carp Talk mal. Im Beitrag sieben, von Bastian Reetz, das zweite Rig auf dem Bild.


----------



## dib (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stimmt der abstand zwischen boilie und haken?*

ja , danke hab das shotrig gefunden , sieht garnicht mal so gut aus . das werde ich wohl niemals antesten .


lg
---------
thomas


----------

